# My pigeon died and I don't know what happened



## julianek (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't understand what happened to my pigeon. She was a young pigeon, about 8 weeks and she was ok, but in the past few days, she started acting sleepy and didn't move that much. Unfortunately, I am new to pigeon care and I kind of noticed but ignored the signs. She was very skinny and I fed her a little bit too much in the past few weeks and she might have gotten constipated because she would hardly poop and if she did, it was very small and mostly water. When I noticed, I decided to give her less food from then on, but I think it was too late. I found her really weak and passing out a couple of days ago and didn't handle it well out of panic and she eventually died. My heart is breaking because I feel like I caused her sickness and eventual death. I am still trying to figure out what exactly caused it. She has never bleed or showed any signs of cold (no sneezing or coughing etc.). She was only depressed, didn't move around that much and pooped less. At the time I found her passing out, she had no fever, no shaking, didn't have any irratic movements. She was on her side, very weak, eyes closed and her feet were clasped as if she was holding onto something, which makes me think she was weak and going unconscious and probably automatically tried to hold on to something imaginary. When I brought her inside, she got scared and her heart started racing. Then I put her down on the floor and she started going in and out of it and tried to fluff her wings and fight as if scared. Then I took her in my hands and she was still extremely weak and passing out, head tilted back all the way, and tried to open her eyes once in a while. I took her back to where I found her on the balcony and decided to leave her while I searched the computer for possible solutions and help. A few mins later, I checked on her and her heart already stopped. Now I realize that the spot was too cold and if she was passing out, her heart was slowing down and I could not put her out in the cold because it made her heart simply stop. I also put her through stress and all that wing fluffing and fighting weakened her even further. That alone kills me. But my question is can a bird get intoxicated from being constipated and die from that alone? My other suspicion is my neighbor seems to be doing some painting upstairs. I guess I am also wondering whether she could inhale some of that and get gradually intoxicated and then all of a sudden collapse. But prior her death and at the time it happened, I think he wasn't doing any heavy toxic painting, I just smelled a bit of it. Another thing is her parents sort of neglected her in the past few weeks. She asked them for food, but they wouldn't give her any as she was already old enough and took food from me. The dad pigeon would even try to bite her and she always stood aloof and looked depressed. I am in shock from how sudden it was and I am wondering what could possibly make her so weak. But I also want to know whether it's generally possible to get the bird out of that condition. If I left her somewhere warm and quite, would she be able to survive? My gut feeling says that she was really going to die at that point because she was just looking so weak and half-dead. But I've read that some birds miraculously pull out of coma by themselves if left untouched. That doesn't make me feel better. I am sorry for the long post, but I am heartbreaking over this one and I'll appreciate any thoughts or ideas because I really want to know what happened. Thank you.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.
She is resting in PEACE now.

For your information please read below instructions for what you could have done/can do in the future:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it could have been many things, you tried as best as you knew how.

Rest in Peace, little one.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.

Reti


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi julianek

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost her, its so awful to lose someone you love isn't it?

Pigeons at that young age can get a pretty heavy load of worms; I have to worm the wild squeakers around here often when they get to 8-12 weeks of age, or they start to get very sick and die. The wet droppings (as opposed to green diahorrea) can be a tell-tale sign of worms (though not always).

Anyway that's where I'd start- I'd get your pigeons onto a worming regime.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

More than likely your bird had canker, or something similar that is very common, and easy to cure with medication. It is normal for the parents to stop feeding at that age, and weaning can put stress on a young bird. When birds are stressed, they can easily come down with canker. But it is an easy cure. When a bird starts looking puffed up or not as active, he is sick and needs for it to be addressed. If ignored, it is usually going to get worse. If you keep pigeons, it's a good thing to have a few meds on hand for the common ailments. worms, canker and coccidiosis. And maybe a broad spectrum antibiotic. Better to have them and not need them, than to need them and not have them.
Also, when young ones are being weaned, watch to make sure they are eating on their own, and that they know where the water is, and that they are drinking on their own. You can help them along here, and make weaning a bit easier on them. I'm sorry you lost your bird. When you see signs of illness, never ignore them.


----------



## julianek (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks Dima, that's a great link


----------



## julianek (Sep 1, 2012)

Skyeking said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, it could have been many things, you tried as best as you knew how.
> 
> Rest in Peace, little one.



Thanks Skyeking


----------



## julianek (Sep 1, 2012)

Reti said:


> So sorry for your loss.
> 
> Reti



Thanks Reti


----------



## julianek (Sep 1, 2012)

Bella_F said:


> Hi julianek
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that you lost her, its so awful to lose someone you love isn't it?
> 
> ...



It could be worms, but something tells me that the larger amount of food I gave her kinda just made her constipated...But I didn't know they can die from worms, that's good to know. Thanks Bella_F


----------



## julianek (Sep 1, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> More than likely your bird had canker, or something similar that is very common, and easy to cure with medication. It is normal for the parents to stop feeding at that age, and weaning can put stress on a young bird. When birds are stressed, they can easily come down with canker. But it is an easy cure. When a bird starts looking puffed up or not as active, he is sick and needs for it to be addressed. If ignored, it is usually going to get worse. If you keep pigeons, it's a good thing to have a few meds on hand for the common ailments. worms, canker and coccidiosis. And maybe a broad spectrum antibiotic. Better to have them and not need them, than to need them and not have them.
> Also, when young ones are being weaned, watch to make sure they are eating on their own, and that they know where the water is, and that they are drinking on their own. You can help them along here, and make weaning a bit easier on them. I'm sorry you lost your bird. When you see signs of illness, never ignore them.


Thanks Jay 3, I didn't really "keep" them, I started feeding a pigeon couple when I noticed them hang out on my balcony and soon they started coming around for food and sleep over. Then I left water for them on top of that. So obviously, they decided to build a nest and have two babies. One grew up and flew away. The other one (this girl) flew away and came back all skinny and hungry. That's why I started feeding her more. I never really took it seriously when she looked at little sick because her mom got a little sick and looked that way a few times before and she was fine after most of the times, but when she wasn't and it would worsen, I'd give her antibiotics. I guess in this case, I wasn't just taking it seriously and waited for bigger signs to show. I didn't expect she would pass away so sudden. After a week of ruminating, I decided that it was most likely a virus, a severe cold virus type or a canker or anything similar like you said, because her voice was already gone when she came back. I decided it was ok because it was already broken when she was born. Then it got colder and she obviously got worse and collapsed. If not that, it really could be a severe block and constipation. The night before she died, she didn't poo at all, and I know it's normal for them to drop at least 5-7 times a night. And if that went on for a few days, I can only imagine what it could do to her. Constipation could also come as a by-product of being sick from a virus too. She really was extremely week when I found her passing out, but I think that if I at least wrapped her in something and left her in my arms, she'd maybe get better gradually. It was a huge mistake I stressed her out. I clearly had to keep her calm and warm and make sure her heartbeat was stable. I know that by the 8 weeks age parents stop feeding, but these ones did neglect her. They would almost bully her. Before, the dad pigeon would take care of her even when he didn't have to feed her anymore. Then they saw me feeding her more and got jealous I guess. He would ignore her and turn away each time she was around and bite her if she whined for food...etc. They really are funny birds in that way : ) So unfortunately, many factors came into play. Now I cremated her and I have to pick up her ashes next week. She was the cutest most adorable baby girl pigeon : ) 

Thanks for the list of the meds, I'll have to find out where to get them. I never thought I would care so much about pigeons. They are the most adorable birds ever.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very likely she didn't have any droppings because she wasn't eating. Also why she could have been so weak. The parents would be pushing her away by that age,as they only feed for a month or so. That's normal. They aren't going to feed the babies forever, and they are encouraging her to eat on her own. All birds would do this. By the time a bird is showing signs of sickness, they are usually very sick. They try to hide it for as long as they can. It's good to have some meds on hand just in case. Sorry she passed. Yes, pigeons are great.


----------



## julianek (Sep 1, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Very likely she didn't have any droppings because she wasn't eating. Also why she could have been so weak. The parents would be pushing her away by that age,as they only feed for a month or so. That's normal. They aren't going to feed the babies forever, and they are encouraging her to eat on her own. All birds would do this. By the time a bird is showing signs of sickness, they are usually very sick. They try to hide it for as long as they can. It's good to have some meds on hand just in case. Sorry she passed. Yes, pigeons are great.


No, she was eating, and she ate a lot. She also gained weight, she wasn't going thin as they usually do if they have a major problem, that's why i wasn't noticing that many signs of sickness except constipation and sleepiness, and that's why I don't suspect worms. She ate right from my hands and as I started feeding her more, she would eat each and every time and ask for more. The food itself was that mixed package of all sorts of grains and corn they usually feed pigeons with. I think it might have been still too heavy for her. Her droppings were always fine when I fed her small grains that are usually meant to canaries. But it's this food, especially in large amounts did something, it just seems that way. It wasn't so much about father pigeon encouraging her to eat on her own, it was more that he would encourage that before, but he would still take care of her (groomed her constantly, you know how they groom around each others' faces to show love? He stopped doing it and would turn away or bite. Yet he constantly grooms his mate, her mother, well, for obvious reasons : ) . But I agree with you, I don't think this was a big deal because they do seem to "forget" their young when those grow up and it's time to fly away. Yeah, I'll have to buy the meds. Thank you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

julianek said:


> I don't understand what happened to my pigeon. She was a young pigeon, about 8 weeks and she was ok, but in the past few days, she started acting sleepy and didn't move that much. Unfortunately, I am new to pigeon care and I kind of noticed but ignored the signs. She was very skinny and I fed her a little bit too much in the past few weeks and she might have gotten constipated because she would hardly poop and if she did, it was very small and mostly water. When I noticed, I decided to give her less food from then on, but I think it was too late. I found her really weak and passing out a couple of days ago and didn't handle it well out of panic and she eventually died. My heart is breaking because I feel like I caused her sickness and eventual death. I am still trying to figure out what exactly caused it. She has never bleed or showed any signs of cold (no sneezing or coughing etc.). She was only depressed, didn't move around that much and pooped less. At the time I found her passing out, she had no fever, no shaking, didn't have any irratic movements. She was on her side, very weak, eyes closed and her feet were clasped as if she was holding onto something, which makes me think she was weak and going unconscious and probably automatically tried to hold on to something imaginary. When I brought her inside, she got scared and her heart started racing. Then I put her down on the floor and she started going in and out of it and tried to fluff her wings and fight as if scared. Then I took her in my hands and she was still extremely weak and passing out, head tilted back all the way, and tried to open her eyes once in a while. I took her back to where I found her on the balcony and decided to leave her while I searched the computer for possible solutions and help. A few mins later, I checked on her and her heart already stopped. Now I realize that the spot was too cold and if she was passing out, her heart was slowing down and I could not put her out in the cold because it made her heart simply stop. I also put her through stress and all that wing fluffing and fighting weakened her even further. That alone kills me. But my question is can a bird get intoxicated from being constipated and die from that alone? My other suspicion is my neighbor seems to be doing some painting upstairs. I guess I am also wondering whether she could inhale some of that and get gradually intoxicated and then all of a sudden collapse. But prior her death and at the time it happened, I think he wasn't doing any heavy toxic painting, I just smelled a bit of it. Another thing is her parents sort of neglected her in the past few weeks. She asked them for food, but they wouldn't give her any as she was already old enough and took food from me. The dad pigeon would even try to bite her and she always stood aloof and looked depressed. I am in shock from how sudden it was and I am wondering what could possibly make her so weak. But I also want to know whether it's generally possible to get the bird out of that condition. If I left her somewhere warm and quite, would she be able to survive? My gut feeling says that she was really going to die at that point because she was just looking so weak and half-dead. But I've read that some birds miraculously pull out of coma by themselves if left untouched. That doesn't make me feel better. I am sorry for the long post, but I am heartbreaking over this one and I'll appreciate any thoughts or ideas because I really want to know what happened. Thank you.


first Iam very sorry you lost you're friend. how he died probably will be a mystery because it could be just about anything, unless you had a necropsy done. what kind of food were you feeding?, did you ever see him eat by himself with the parent birds? did he know where the water was? I find that is one thing that when weaning I show the young birds by dipping their beak in the water so they know where it is..dehydration can kill a bird. if he was eating and drinking on his own, I would say he had a sickness (so many on the list) or he had an abnormality inside him that woult cause him to not thrive beyoung that time period.


----------



## julianek (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Spirit Wings, 

Yeah, she was drinking. I have a water container on my balcony and they drink from there all the time. It's funny that you mentioned dehydration because it was my first thought out of panic that I think eventually contributed to her death. For some reason I thought if her heart was giving up, it must have been because of the sun or lack of water. That's why I put her in the cool place cause I thought she'd pass out from the direct sunlight. But it was just an automatic thought mainly because I missed out on the signs of illness and possibly virus prior to that. The water was there and I saw her drink the day before, and it was too cool that day and windy. She also didn't have any trouble breathing, that would be the clearest indication of a heart attack from hot conditions I think. I've kind of already figured out that it was most likely a virus and constipation altogether. (You can refer to my other replies for more details). The food was a mix of all sorts of seeds and corn that comes for wild birds called "My buddy". They usually feed that to pigeons. She ate a lot of it and pecked out on larger seeds. It might have gotten stuck and wouldn't process properly. I think it was too heavy for her stomach in those amounts. She obviously flew around somewhere else too to discover things, and there might have been a "discovery" that ended up in her stomach that caused something.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well she could have had problems with her crop if she wasn't passing food. Canker will do that, as will some other things. The larger seeds shouldn't have caused a blockage unless there was something going on with her crop.


----------

